# Bild  entfärben



## Vortex (8. August 2003)

JaJa muss ma wieder nerven kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein farb foto schwrz weiß mache gibt es darfür ein tutorial???


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. August 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77764.html

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials117141.html


----------



## nanda (8. August 2003)

Es gibt eine Menge Tutorials und (fast) genau so viele Vorgehensweisen. Empfehlen kann ich Dir das Videotutorial von lightbox. Man ist flexibel und das Ergebnis ist sehr überzeugend. 

Es gibt auch noch ein Plugin RGB2Gray. Braucht man zwar nicht unbedingt. Aber wem´s gefällt. Es gibt ein paar Slider für die Einstellungen und die Ergebnisse sind ebenfalls nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Vortex (8. August 2003)

wow danke das ging aber schnell 
bis jetzt ein echt klasse board 

Respeckt


----------



## nanda (8. August 2003)

Und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Quitte (8. August 2003)

hmm ich bin zwar noch nicht sooo gewandt mit photoshop aber das geht doch auch wenn man ganz einfach strg+shift+u drückt. oder ist das nicht das gleiche???


----------



## nanda (8. August 2003)

@Quitte
Wie gesagt, es gibt zig verschiedene Vorgehensweisen. 

Am Ende soll ein kontrastreiches, professionell wirkendes Bild herauskommen.

In seinem Videotutorial reduziert lightbox im Prinzip auch die Sättigung (was auch Strg + Shift + U bewirkt). Aber er setzt noch einen drauf, in dem er eine zweite Einstellungsebene im Modus Farbe einsetzt und dort den Farbregler bewegt. Als Ergebnis verändert sich der Kontrast des S/W-Bildes. Teilweise verschwindet auch ein vorhandenes Rauschen im Bild.

Jeder wird letzendlich für sich allein eine Vorgehensweise finden müssen, mit der er dann zufrieden ist, wobei es natürlich oft auf das Ausgangsmaterial ankommt. Mich hat die lightbox-Version überzeugt.

Eine andere brauchbare Möglichkeit ist z.B., im Kanalmixer (Bild > Einstellungen > Kanalmixer) die Option monochrom zu aktivieren und dann die Regler der Quellkanäle zu verschieben.


----------

